# ABGA question



## Lavendar Ridge Boers (Jul 17, 2020)

So i have an 88% percent buck and was wondering if I could breed him to my 75% doe and my fullblood doe, what percentage would their kids be? Also the 75% doe is my bucks mother.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok so to get the offsprings percentage add both parents together then divide by 2. Abga is doing true percentage now, no more rounding (and making it easier lol) soooo your looking at 81.5% with the 75% doe and 94% with the fullblood.
Now linebreeding/ inbreeding. So technically you can do whatever you want. There won’t be two headed kids and ABGA won’t reject the kids papers or anything. Here’s the deal though. It can be a wonderful tool to line breed or terrible. When you breed a buck and a doe together it pretty much has 50/50 chance of having both the good and bad traits of each parent. Breed back to a parent and the offspring has a 75% chance of that one parent (in this case the dam) So if that doe has some serious flaws, I would really try not to breed the son to her. I have been in a rock and a hard spot before and had to line breed, some of the crosses were awesome some not so much, but I don’t have absolute perfect in every way goats. So my suggestion is if you have to, the kids will be better then no kids, just be prepared to cull or they are less then stellar.’


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------

